# Dill weed ?...



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

So I was doing some bush-hogging on the power lines that cut through the park. I went through a thick stand of underbrush and as I turned around to make another pass, caught the smell of dill. Hadn't even noticed the dill weed growing.
My question is, is it safe to harvest wild dill weed? There is a ton of it around here. I tried a google search here and on the 'net but only come up with articles referring to home-grown dill.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You need to consider that herbicides/pesticides may have been sprayed and contaminated it but if you can rule that out........... I'd go for it.

Be like harvesting any other wild edible.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am obviously immature because I can't read the words dill weed and not giggle on the inside.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't think herbicides or pesticides have been used in the area. It's a power line right-of-way through state park land. But I can ask one of the Rangers in the park. :2thumb:
Sentry18, I'm guessing you're changing the 2 "Ls" to something else? At least that's the term we used when I was younger. :sssh:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TimB said:


> Sentry18, I'm guessing you're changing the 2 "Ls" to something else? At least that's the term we used when I was younger. :sssh:


Wow, we still use that one! lol


----------

